# Not sure I like my new therapist



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

She seems disengaged when we have sessions. I feel like the general tone of this place is not aimed at a 30 year old white guy struggling with identity issues. I have had to answer the question "Have you ever been arrested?" like 40 times, OK I'm exaggerating but it seems more aimed at people with drug problems, criminal offenses etc. Which is fine I realize that people lash out sometimes and need someone to listen to them too. I have intimacy issues, I'm failing at my academics because I hate having to approach my committee members and have severe difficulties taking initiative, it all seems like I'm on the back burner. I'm rambling now so I'll shut up. :blank


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had a therapist be honest with me before and say they perhaps wouldn't be the right fit for me. Not all therapists seem to be that professionally considerate. It can be really hard to recognize a therapist is not the right one for you and stop the sessions, look for a new one. Because in my experience they claim that you are running from your problems if you do that, and you'll wonder if that's true or not. 

Tough situation.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you going to counselling through an organization or is it private?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Perhaps you should try a different therapist.


----------



## annoyedgrunt84 (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael127 said:


> Are you going to counselling through an organization or is it private?


Organization...I think...They have a series of clinics in my area of the state. I liked my last therapist but since I moved back home she is four hours away. I am starting to look around for other mental health services in my area but I live way off in the boonies so selection is limited without driving at least an hour and more likely two.


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

some places are less tolerant than others. Maybe the therapist isnt that experienced yet. Switch to a more veteran one.


----------

